# Moving to dubai in two weeks, need advice on Customs pls.



## darjet2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi to all,

I've accepted a postion in Dubai and shall be moving in two weeks. The company I'll be working for is providing 1 months accom before I find permenant accom.

My question regards the Customs in Dubai, I understand medicines are strictly governed but does anyone know if it's possible to bring foodstuffs like ready made pasta/rices etc. Reason being as I'm a vegetarian and I do not plan to spend most of my time looking for suitable venues to start with, hence I plan to bring starter meals so as I can get the lye of the land.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

do you plan on bringing these in your suitcase? the majority of shops here do sell vegetables!! LOL Have you made sure you have got a good allowance for renting accomodation?


----------



## darjet2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Geordie,

Thanks for the reply, I know it must've sounded silly. But to be honest I'm no cook and thought the ready made meals would be quicker until I get myself sorted. Also, I'm happy with the accom. package and overall feel I've got a good deal. I was just concerned sensing that the UAE is not like any other regions and hence didn't want to get myself into any unnecessary trouble...that's the reason for my question.

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## darjet2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, yep I was going to bring them in my suitcase.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

This may be naive, but don't they sell those instant Asian noodle things everywhere in the world?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes Pot Crap is available here !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Geordie Armani said:


> yes Pot Crap is available here !


But why would you when so much more is available


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree!!! there are takeaway places on the corner of practically every street and they are all so cheap too!


----------



## new and lost (Oct 2, 2009)

Geordie Armani said:


> I agree!!! there are takeaway places on the corner of practically every street and they are all so cheap too!


There is a large vegetarian population in Dubai. You will be able to get what you want quite easily......


----------

